# Ruger GP100 revolver .357 magnum



## EDF (Oct 20, 2010)

Ruger GP100 revolver. Its in fantastic shape and I have shot it very little. Stainless steel with black hogue grip. Comes with a nice leather holster made by Triple K. $500.


----------



## EDF (Oct 20, 2010)

Price Reduced!


----------



## bigwhiteman (Jan 14, 2008)

Price reduced too what? $375-$400


----------



## EDF (Oct 20, 2010)

Sold


----------

